# Enzo Gambaro a Telenova. Tutte le sue perle. Video.



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Enzo Gambaro, ex terzino del Milan, è uno degli opinionisti di punta di Telenova. Le idee di Gambaro, spesso e volentieri, sono molto forti ed estreme. E spesso l'ex rossonero tira fuori delle vere e proprie perle "da applausi".

Video qui in basso dal secondo post in poi.


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Gambaro e gli Ufo


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Gambaro contro Bonera


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Gambaro e la lezioni di calcio a Vidal


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

La nazionale di Gambaro con Zeman CT


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Gambaro insulta Balotelli ma...


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Gambaro grande estimatore di Gilardino


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Ancora Gambaro su Balotelli


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Gambaro e il suo idolo Niang


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Gambaro e il suo grande fascino


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Gambaro e l'orso Ted


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Gambaro contro Allegri


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Gambaro contro Prandelli


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Gambaro contro Giovinco


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Gambaro contro la Juve


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

E' il numero UNO


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2016)

Gambaro:"Io ero un mix tra..."


----------



## smallball (15 Luglio 2016)

non si rende nemmeno conto di quanto le spara grosse....


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gambaro:"Io ero un mix tra..."



Per mia sfortuna l'ho visto giocare a San Siro e giuro su quello che ho più caro che con i nomi citati da lui non ha nulla a che fare...correva molto ma la tecnica lasciava molto a desiderare....e la testa la usava solo per portare a spasso le orecchie...
Molto meglio da opinionista che da calciatore...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2016)

Fa parte dei cosiddetti opinionisti show man, pssono piacere o meno, ma almeno non si prendono sul serio,
il capofila è stato Maurizio Mosca, io li preferisco di gran lunga a quelli che si prendono sul serio capendone anche la metà,
tipo Mario Sconcerti.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Luglio 2016)

Gambaro è una persona intelligente, nel senso che sa vendersi molto bene ed è conscio ovviamente delle boiate che spara. Molto peggio altri presunti opinionisti, tipo Sconcerti, come il buon [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] paventava.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Luglio 2016)

A me manca anche il defunto Franco Rossi, era super anti-milanista ma i suoi show comici quando si arrabbiava e cominciava a diventare rosso erano uno spasso.
"91° minuto" con le telefonate degli spettatori, che lui trattava malissimo e in modo maleducato, era un appuntamento imperdibile.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A me manca anche il defunto Franco Rossi, era super anti-milanista ma i suoi show comici quando si arrabbiava e cominciava a diventare rosso erano uno spasso.
> "91° minuto" con le telefonate degli spettatori, che lui trattava malissimo e in modo maleducato, era un appuntamento imperdibile.



Più che altro era anti-berlusconiano. Ma di calcio ne sapeva, anche se forse era un po' troppo retrogado.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2016)

Si è creato ovviamente un personaggio ma tra il serio e il faceto spesso e volentieri dice la verità. 
A me piace perchè è diretto.
Condivido spesso il suo punto di vista e non mi sento di dargli torto : quando giocava lui i calciatori erano molto più tecnici. Ora abbiamo molti più tatutaggi, molte checche e molti più scarponi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Più che altro era anti-berlusconiano. Ma di calcio ne sapeva, anche se forse era un po' troppo retrogado.



Ne sapeva un sacco di statistiche e dati, in quello era unico, sembrava un almanacco vivente.


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2016)

Quella sugli Ufo è stupenda.

Tra l'altro ha anche un discreto esaurimento nervoso


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gambaro insulta Balotelli ma...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Luglio 2016)

"...quindi gli Ufo esistono, va bene?! Non sono un pazzo io eh!"


----------

